# Heading up to the Rifle tomorrow!



## TwoBiteCharley (Dec 17, 2009)

I am not very experienced fishing the rivers. Had some good luck last year on the Rifle. Pulled out two nice steelheads. With this rain that we just had do you think it is worth trying or should I wait till the river comes down some? Info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Rain? Not here, River is low and clear lots of small fish 7-8 inch, plants possibly. Little browns and rainbows. This is 3 day old info. Dan


----------



## TwoBiteCharley (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Had to buy new waders couldn't get out, but I am giving a shot this weekend for sure. Hopefully I get into some steelys


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

If your looking for a fishing budy let me know. I enjoy coming North to fish but am unfamiliar with the rifle so I allways make the full trip to the AsAuble.


----------



## riflerivertroutchaser (Dec 10, 2007)

The river is low and slow but fish seem eager to feed. Just have to make every cast count and shoot for the cover. Good luck out there! I just might run into ya on the bank somewhere. Been tossen big streamers and sometimes terr. during the day. Hold on to ur rod some big guys in there this time og the year.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

gonna hit it this evening for afew hours good luck and tight lines


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Used to be my favorite trout and salmon river. If you have bad luck blame me, I have killed a few trout there over the years. Good Luck the steelies should be in.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

I was there and it sucked went to check for salmon or steel no salmon on the gravel and none dead I'm gonna keep checking thou


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Do they still have a salmon weir on the river? I have heard that the weir ruined the fishing in the rifle river. I have heard that it is not what it used to be. When I fished it , you could walk off the river with a limit of trout in a couple of hours and you did not have to know how to fish or where to go.


----------



## TwoBiteCharley (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah went out on the Rifle on Saturday, got skunked didn't see a thing. I was throwing mepps spinners black furys. Did the fireman's run didn't even get a nibble:rant: I think it might be a bit too early still? Last year didn't have luck until the second week in November. Did anyone do any good? Should I try a different techinque?


----------



## TwoBiteCharley (Dec 17, 2009)

riflerivertroutchaser said:


> The river is low and slow but fish seem eager to feed. Just have to make every cast count and shoot for the cover. Good luck out there! I just might run into ya on the bank somewhere. Been tossen big streamers and sometimes terr. during the day. Hold on to ur rod some big guys in there this time og the year.


You fly fish the Rifle? Do you think I should get out the fly rod?


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

I think it will be another late run this year


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

trout chaiser what are you fishing for? lake run browns? or salmon


----------

